# TEEN XXX Dialer



## Bongoboy (18 Dezember 2002)

Hallo, ich suche Hilfe bezüglich einem Dialer, der sich TEEN XXX nennt. Der Dialer installiert sich automatisch, also ohne, dass ich irgendwelche downloads gemacht habe und ohne, dass ich auf dubiosen Seiten umhersurfe. 
Es passiert, dass während des surfens ein neues Browserfenster geöffnet wird mit Sexseiten und einem Dialer. Schliesst man die Sexseite öffnen sich neue Pop Ups.
Ich entferne den Dialer aus der Registry und aus dem Autostart. Danac durchsuche ich meine Festplatte nach Dateien mit den Namen Teen, xxx und Dialer. Ich habe entdeckt, dass dieser Dialer Dateien und verzeichnisse im Win NT Verzeichnis anlegt. Immer mit Bezeichnungen wie pDialer oder ddialer.
Zuletzt habe ich alle verdächtigen Cookies aus meinem Verzeichnis gelöscht.
Kennt jemand diese Art Dialer, vielleicht sogar diesen ? Was kann ich tun und wie entferne ich diesen endgültig ?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2002)

...vielleicht hilft Dir dies weiter:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=296&highlight=teenxxx
...es gibt übrigens eine Suchfunktion im Forum, die hab ich auch benutzt, um den Thread wieder reinzukriegen, ich geb allerdings zu, dass ich mich an den "titel" noch erinnern konnte...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2003)

*0190-Betrug von Teen X*

Hi,

ich habe so ziemlich die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht und genau die gleichen Dateien gelöscht. Meine Sorge ist daher zur Zeit weniger, den Dialer noch auf der Platte zu haben, sondern eher genau das Gegenteil. 

Die Telekom will nämlich nun 70 Euro von mir, da der Dialer offenbar wenige Sekunden online war - grhhh. Um den Betrug nachzuweisen, wäre es nun sehr hilfreich, die gelöschten Dateien noch zu haben.

Damit mir das nicht nochmal passiert, habe ich nun bei der Telekom 0190-Nummern generell sperren lassen. Ausserdem werde ich den Internet Explorer dahin verfrachten wo er hin gehört.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie kann ich den Betrug nachweisen?

Hilfreich wären Informationen zum "Betreiber" des Dialers und dem Installationsprozeß. Ideal wäre der Dialer selber.
 :evil:


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Februar 2003)

@ 0190opfer und alle anderen Geschädigten

Hier meine Checkliste:

*Verfahrensschritte bei Dialer-Befall*

1. Zivilrechtliches Vorgehen


Widerspruch bei Ihrem Telefondienstleister einlegen durch Schreiben an den Provider (Telekom, Arcor oder wie sie immer heißen).

Muster finde man hier: 
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm

Wenn Sie sich gegen die vermeintlichen Forderungen wehren wollen und auch an strafrechtliche Schritte denken, teilen sie diese Absicht auch dem Provider mit. Zum einen kann es ihn vorsichtiger machen. Das heißt, er gibt früher auf. Zum anderen der Hinweis auch auf die Strafbarkeit, aber dazu unten mehr.

Das zivilrechtliche Verfahren ist die Auseinandersetzung mit den Unternehmen bei denen es darum geht, ob gezahlt werden muss oder nicht.

Wenn der Provider den Betrag bereits im Abbuchungsverfahren eingezogen hat, dann sollte über die Bank der Rückruf veranlasst werden. Danach den strittigen Betrag abziehen und den Rest sofort wieder überweisen.

Ich habe mit der Telekom auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht, als ich den Betrag von der Rechnung zwei Monate später abgezogen habe. Das macht aber etwas mehr Mühe, weil man gleichzeitig in einen Schreiben die Aufrechnung erklären muss.

Falls ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheide kommt, Widerspruch einlegen. Nichtstun heißt akzeptieren.

2. Strafrechtliche Schritte

Den Dailer-Betrieber wegen Betrug § 263 StGB anzeigen.

Gegen jeden der das Geld für den Betrüger eintreiben will, egal wer es ist Provider, Clearing-House, Inkasso-Büro oder Rechtsanwälte, die Strafanzeige gegen den Dailer-Betreiber um Geldwäsche § 261 StGB erweitern.

Meinen Fall als Beispiel mit Download eines Musters einer Strafanzeige im ersten Posting finden Sie hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207
Ihr könnt auch Strafanzeige bei der Polizei stellen. Macht der örtlichen Polizei klar, dass es sich um eine spezielle Form von Straftaten handelt und das jeweilige Landeskriminalamt zu informieren ist, weil dort die Computer-Spezialisten arbeiten. 

3. Beweise sichern

Beweise müssen gesichert werden.d Die braucht Ihr vor allem in zivilrechtlichen Verfahren. 

Dazu müsst Ihr wissen, das im zivilrechtlichen Verfahren bislang die Gerichte davon ausgingen, dass ein Dienstleistungsvertrag allein durch die Einwahl geschlossen wurde.  Im Moment scheint sich zwar hier ein Wandel in der Rechtsprechung anzuzeichnen. (vgl.: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm) und dort vor allem Amtsgericht Elmshorn vom 10. Januar 2003, das noch nicht veröffentlichte Urteil des Kammergerichts vom 28. Januar 2003 (vgl die Meldung von Heise-online: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/resu...a/hob-28.01.03-000/default.shtml&words=Klages)
Derzeit müsst ihr noch beweisen, dass das Angebot in betrügerischer Absicht gemacht worden ist. Das bedeutet, dass Ihr etwa durch den Text der Mail hereingelegt wurdet. Ein Beispiel dafür findet Ihr im Muster bei mir. Da war es ein minderjähriges Kind, das eine Poesie-Card lesen wollte.
In diesem Zusammenhang kann es dann auch wichtig sein, dass Ihr belegt, dass Ihr nicht zu Hause wart. In meinen Fall kann ich das über die Zeiterfassung meines Arbeitsgebers. Die Abwesenheit meiner Frau kann ich durch den Konto-Auszug belegen. Sie hat eingekauft und mit der Geldkarte bezahlt. Datum und genauen Zeitpunkt fand ich auf dem Auszug des Giro-Kontos. Also auch an so was denken.


Besonders nützlich kann es deshalb gerade für das zivilrechtliche Verfahren sein, dass Strafanzeige gestellt wurde.

Denn im strafrechtlichen Verfahren wird die Polizei beweise sichern. Allerdings hat sie es aber auch ganz gern, wenn die Beweise schon aufbereitet sind (Dialer.exe und Screenshots auf Diskette, ebenso die Ankündigungs-Mail usw.)

Aber wenn die Beweise auf dem eigenen Rechner schon vernichte wurden, weil man in Panik alles gelöscht und neu formatiert hat, kann der Kontakt zu Polizei besonders wichtig sein.

Denn der Dialer-Betreiber hat sicher noch andere Opfer. Dann kann man deren Beweise in das eigenen Verfahren einführen, indem man im Zivilverfahren beantragt, durch eine „amtliche Auskunft“ der Polizei die Vorgehensweise und den Ablauf der „Dienstleistung“ darlegt.


*4. Letzter Hinweis*

Den Sachverhalt Eures Falles müsst wahrheitsgemäß - nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen – aufschreiben bzw. darstellen. Wer einen Dialer gewollt und in Kenntnis der Probleme gestartet hat, muss auch bezahlen. Wer versucht, dann sich mit Tricks um das Bezahlen zu drücken, begeht selbst einen Betrug. Das würde allen anderen die Opfer von Dialer geworden sind, schaden, weil die Glaubwürdigkeit leidet.

Also bitte immer bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Wer Ferkeleien betrachten wollte und betrachtet hat, mag still die Rechnung dafür begleichen.

Als letzter Hinweis lass Dich registrieren und frage mit persönlichen Nachrichten nach, ob es Musterschreiben gibt.


Der Jurist

Ceterum censeo, coniunctio faciendam rem delendam esse – oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2003)

Hallo,

habe auch diverse Erfahrung mit einem Dialer.   In meinem Fall               od-teen35.exe.  Einwahl 0190 829138.  Betreiber Menfotasia S.L ,Mallorca.
Leider habe ich den Dialer nicht mehr auf dem Computer. 
Habe aber dafür mehrere Videos, auf denen man sehr schön erkennen kann wie sich dieser Dialer selbständig eine DFÜ Verbindung aufbaut.

Gruß Veruschka


Gemeinsam Stark!


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2003)

*Ohne*

Hi an alle Mitstreiter,

habe sowohl den Dialer Teenxxx auf meinem Rechner gehabt und ähnlich wie Veruschka od-tenn78.
Denke das sind alle die gleichen.
In einem Fall ist ja lediglich die Zahl der Unterschied.
In meinem Fall läuft alles schon über Anwalt.
Habe schon etliche Schreiben mit der Telekom über meinen Anwalt laufen.
Im Moment sieht es so aus, dass es vor Gericht geht.
Es hängt kein Provider dazwischen die Nummern sind direkt von Telekom vergeben und die kann angeblich oder will den Betreiber nicht nennen.
Falls ihr eure kompletten Einwahlnummern habt, könntet ihr sie mir bitte zukommen lassen.
Falls irgendjemand noch Infos oder Beweise braucht, einfach fragen oder direkt an mich mailen.

Viel Glück
sam


----------



## sam (10 Februar 2003)

*Vidoe*

Hi nochmal,

der Beitrag von eben ist meinem Haupt entsprungen.
Hat irgendwie mit der Anmeldung nicht geklappt.

Eine wichtige Frage an Veruschka.
Könntest du mir den Video und Firmenadresse (sofern vorhanden)
zukommen lassen, denn wie schon erwähnt, bei mir steht die Sache kurz vor'm Richter.
Je mehr Beweise, desto größer die Chancen für mich und ich denke für uns alle.


Vielen Dank

sam


----------



## dialerfucker (10 Februar 2003)

@sam;



> Telefongesellschaften müssen Gespräche in Streitfall belegen
> 
> 29.1.2001: Yahoo-News, 15.44 Uhr (HighTech). [Original]
> 
> DRESDEN (Reuters). Telefongesellschaften müssen nach einer Entscheidung des Oberlandesgerichts (OLG) Dresden im Streitfall genau belegen, ob auch wirklich Leistungen in Anspruch genommen wurden. Bestreite der Telefonkunde, tatsächlich Gespräche geführt zu haben, müsse die Gesellschaft grundsätzlich die einzelnen Verbindungsdaten vorlegen, heißt es in einer heute veröffentlichen OLG- Entscheidung. Das Unternehmen müsse auch nachweisen, dass der Kunde die entsprechenden Rechnungen überhaupt erhalten habe. (Az: 9 U 2729/00)



...das gilt auch für die DTAG, selbst wenn die angewählte RN aus ihrem RNB stammen sollte.(was wohl anzunehmen ist...) Da gibt es keine !!!Ausreden, und ein beschlagener RA sollte dies auch wissen. Im Übrigen hat Member "Jurist" einige heisse Tipps zum Procedere gegeben. 

Alles Gute df


----------



## sam (11 Februar 2003)

*ohne*

Hallo Dialerfucker,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Mein RA ist auf diesem Gebiet ein Spezialist und genau deshalb schätzt er die Chancen realistisch ein.
Es gibt mehrere Urteile in denen die TKAG als Sieger hervorging.
Nachzulesen in www Dialer&Recht.
Denke das ist ein Kampf David gegen Goliath.

Gruß
sam


----------



## sam (12 Februar 2003)

*Beweise*

Hi Veruschka,

bitte melde dich nochmal.
Habe bis jetzt ausser dir noch niemand gefunden, der diesen Dialer od-teen.exe auf dem Rechner hatte.
Bin mir sicher wir können uns gegenseitig helfen.

Gruß
sam


----------



## technofreak (12 Februar 2003)

*Re: Beweise*



			
				sam schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bis jetzt ausser dir noch niemand gefunden, der diesen Dialer od-teen.exe auf dem Rechner hatte.



Der Dialer gehört wie viele zu einer Familie, erkennbar an den gleichen Icons, in diesem Fall  z.B die 
Versionen  od-teen21, od-teen49, od-teen120  alle ca 65 KB. Weitere Versionen sind od-stnd , od-shma und od-ftsh
Wie im gestrigen Beitrag im ARD-Plusminus gezeigt , ohne Videoaufzeichnung des Einwählvorgangs nützt
 der Dialer allein in der Regel wenig, da erstens die dazugehörigen URL´s sehr schnell, täglich, manchmal 
noch schneller geändert werden, und ohne den gesamten Ablauf
oft nicht erkennbar ist, ob und wie der Einwählvorgang verschleiert wurde und damit ein Betrug vorliegt. 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2003)

Technofr.,

vielen Dank für die Info.
Veruschka hat aber wohl eine Videoaufzeichnung.
In meinem Fall behauptet die Telekom, dass sich Dialer nicht von selbst installieren, sonder nnur auf ok des Nutzers.

Ich habe nie ein ok gegeben oder etwas runterheladen.

Der Video würde das Argument der TK wiederlegen.


Gruß
sam


----------



## sam (12 Februar 2003)

*Anmeldung vergessen*

Das war meine Wenigkeit und ich meinte runtergeladen.

Vielen Dank nochmal.

PS. Wird die Sendung nochmal wiederholt?

sam


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2003)

> Wie im gestrigen Beitrag im ARD-Plusminus gezeigt , ohne Videoaufzeichnung des Einwählvorgangs nützt
> der Dialer allein in der Regel wenig, da erstens die dazugehörigen URL´s sehr schnell, täglich, manchmal
> noch schneller geändert werden, und ohne den gesamten Ablauf
> oft nicht erkennbar ist, ob und wie der Einwählvorgang verschleiert wurde und damit ein Betrug vorliegt.



Naja stimmt nicht ganz, wenn man vor Gericht nachweisen kann das der Dialer eine automatische Einwahl unterstützt sieht die Sache wieder anders aus, das Problem ist nur das man es nachweisen muss. Dazu benötigt man den Dialer und alle dazugehörigen komponenten die zu Dialer gehören.

Desweiteren führen die Dialerhersteller recht genaue Logs welcher Dialer wann heruntergeladen wurde und ob eine Einwahl erfolgte. Bloss das Problem ist das man an diese Informationen nicht herankommen wird.
Das die Logs geführt werden erkennt man an den Daten die bei der Dialerinstalltion an den Downloadserver übertragen werden. Das geht über IP, Datum, Download erfolgreich......


----------



## Veruschka (13 Februar 2003)

*Od-teen35.exe*

Hallo Sam, 
ich glaube nicht das mein Video Dir weiter helfen kann. Mein Video zeigt wie sich od-teen35.exe mit der Einwahlnummer 0190 829138 verhält. Ein ähnlich bezeichneter Dialer kann sich ganz anders verhalten. Momentan ist od-teen.exe mit einer anderen Einwahlnummer im Internet. Dieser Dialer verhält sich korrekt. 
Für die 0190 829138 ist der Netzbetreiber Colt zuständig.
Der Telekom ist es durch aus bekannt, das es Dialer gibt die sich automatisch ins Netz einwählen. Wenn nicht schau doch mal auf diesem Link www.regtp.de/service/02501/01/index.html   Da kann man folgendes lesen:
„Es kann jedoch nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass die Einwahl in das Internet auch durch Viren, Trojanische Pferde oder ähnliches ausgelöst wird.“ Oder auch „Die unfreiwillige Anwahl“.
Weiterhin steht dort: 
„Um diese Ansprüche beim Diensteanbieter geltend zu machen, muss der Verbraucher dessen Name und Anschrift vom Netzbetreiber erfragen. Den Netzbetreiber, bei dem eine (0)190-Rufnummer eingerichtet ist, erkennt man anhand der ersten drei Ziffern nach der (0)190. Eine Liste der Netzbetreiber findet man auf der Internetseite der Regulierungsbehörde unter www.regtp.de (Regulierung Telekommunikation, Rufnummernverwaltung). Der Netzbetreiber kann den Diensteanbieter benennen, dem er die entsprechende Rufnummer zugeteilt hat, wenn der Verbraucher glaubhaft darlegt, dass er zivilrechtliche Ansprüche geltend machen will.“
Du schreibst: „Mein RA ist auf diesem Gebiet ein Spezialist und genau deshalb schätzt er die Chancen realistisch ein.“
Dein „Spezialist“ sollte das eigentlich auch wissen.
Den Dialer od-teen35.exe habe ich inzwischen wieder auf meinem Computer gefunden.
Wenn Du willst kann ich Dir den Dialer per E-Mail zusenden.

Gruß Veruschka


----------



## sam (14 Februar 2003)

*Beweise*

Hi Veruschka,

das diese Nummern der Fa. Colt zugeteilt sind, haben wir auch rausbekommen.
Mein RA hat diese Fa. angeschrieben, woraufhin sich herausstellte, dass besagter Nummernblock nicht nur der Fa. Colt zuzuordnen ist. 
In meinem Fall sind die Nummern der Telekom zugeteilt.
Die TK kann? oder will mir den Betreiber nicht nennen.

Den Dialer brauchst du mir nicht mailen, habe den auch noch auf dem Rechner.

Vielen Dank nochmal und alles Gute.

Gruß
sam


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2003)

Hallo,

auch wir haben uns einen "Dialer" von TeenXXX eingefangen, siehe auch separaten Beitrag. Unsere Daten:

Fonnummer: 0190872296, diese Rufnummer wurde an die Goodlines AG in Heppenheim vergeben und dann vermutlich weiter.

Wir haben Einspruch eingelegt und werden das Ding durchziehen, haben auch keine "Beweise" mehr auf dem Rechner. BGB sagt u.a. ".. verpflichtet weiteren Schaden von mir abzuleiten!" 

Keiner hat ein Recht, irgendetwas - ohne meine ausdrückliche Erlaubnis, irdendetwas auf meinem Computer zu etablieren. Das muss die Gesetzgebung endlich mal kapieren, oder sie macht sich selbst strafbar!

Wenn gewünscht, informieren wir Euch über den weiteren Verlauf mit der "TeenXXX" Sache. Wie weit ist denn die Sache bei Euch. Wir erhielten auf unserem Einspruch hin eine freundliche Bitte zur Bezahlung von der Telekom > Einspruch.

Gruß L.A.K.W.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2003)

Inhaber von TeenXXX ist:

 Liquid Inc.
 Mr. Mike Moore
[email protected]
 Tel. und Fax.: 001/305 675 2822                        
 15476 NW 77Court PMB 426
 Miami Lakes, Fl. 33016 - USA


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

*TeenXXX Dialer*

Ja, Ja, auch ich habe Erfahrungen mit diesem bösen Dialer.
Als neuer und unbedarfter Internetnutzer habe ich mit den Standardeinstellungen vom Internet-Explorer nur mal so etwas auf verschiedenen Seiten (schäm, schäm) 'rumgesurft.  

Plötzlich erschienen etliche Popup-Fenster übereinander, selbst mit Alt+F4 konnte ich nicht alle schnell genug schließen.

Ich hatte vorher auf Anraten von Bekannten ein Programm zur Überwachung von 0190er-Nummern installiert. Dies meldete mir, dass eine Verbindung zu folgender Rufnummer stattfindet:

13.04.03	13:57:48	TeenXXX	0190899867 RAS

Ich habe sofort den Netz- und den Telefonstecker gezogen, bis zur nächsten Telefonrechnung mit schlimmen Alpträumen gelebt und gerade noch mal Glück gehabt.

Ich melde mich hier:

Erstens, weil sich dieser Dialer definitiv ohne Abfrage auf meinem Rechner installiert und selbst versucht hat, einzuwählen

Zweitens, um die Telefonnummer, unter der sich der Dialer eingewählt hat, bekanntzugeben.

Nach diesem "Alptraumerlebnis" habe ich mich auf Eurer Seite über die erforderlichen Explorer-Einstellungen und zusätzlichen Sicherheitsprogrammen informiert und entprechend installiert/eingestellt (und mein Surfverhalten geändert).

mfg


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

Hoffe nur Du warst schnell genug. Angeblich kommt der dicke Hund erst Monate später. Sitze selbst noch auf Kohlen. Der Thread "0190 893384 0190 899867" beschäftigt sich ebenfalls mit der Sache. Auch im Nachbarforum (Dialerschutz.de)  sind einige Postings dazu am laufen. Jedenfalls hast Du die Masche genau erkannt. Wir sollten diese ***** wirklich greifen. Hab mehrere Sites wo dieser Dialer seit Wochen unterwegs ist........und mir platzt langsam der Kragen. Da muss doch was zu machen sein!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2003)

*Dringend!*

Poste mir die URL´s!


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

Vetrau Dir mal.........aber geb erstmal nur eine raus: h**p://xx.xx.66.10/teenxxx/3/d/index.htm

_URL gelöscht, siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen , gefährliche URL´s nur per PN tf _


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

*TeenXXX Dialer*

An Phil,

das macht mir jetzt doch noch Sorgen, was Du sagst. Hoffentlich bleibt die Geschichte, wie Du sagst, bei mir ohne Folgen. Ich werde mich an dem von Dir angegebenen Thread und dem Forum jetzt mal intensiv informieren. Übrigens habe ich über "Suche nach Zeit" ein Programm namens

"Setup.exe", 13.04.03 13:57,
sofort nach dem Vorfall identifiziert und weggezipt.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

bei dem Link hatte ich eh was vergessen  8) Aber ich muss es immer wieder sagen: soviele Betroffene und sowenig Reaktion am Ende. Traurig


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

*setup.exe*

finde keine setup.exe auf meiner platte, obwohl der schöne dfü-eintrag vorhanden ist.

kannste das teil mal hochladen, würds mir gern mal anschauen!!!

thx


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

Phil schrieb:
			
		

> Vetrau Dir mal.........aber geb erstmal nur eine raus: h**p://xx.xx.66.10/teenxxx/3/d/index.htm
> 
> _URL gelöscht, siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen , gefährliche URL´s nur per PN tf _




Bitte per pn!


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2003)

*TeenXXX Dialer*

Hallo Major

Die Datei kann ich hier selbstverständlich laut Nutzungsbestimmungen dieses Forums nicht versenden. (Admin)

Aber ich habe die Datei "setup.exe" nochmal aus dem zip-Archiv ausgepackt, um sie zu untersuchen... Und jetzt kommt's: Ich habe versehentlich statt "Datei Bearbeiten" einen Doppelklick ausgeführt! Sofort versuchte sich, das Programm auf o.g. Nummer einzuwählen, die setup.exe IST der Dialer! Zum Glück haben die Sicherheitsprogramme sofort die Einwahl unterbrochen, ich habe wieder den Netzstecker gezogen... etc.

Ich kann jetzt hier nur folgende Informationen zu diesem Dialer übermitteln:

Dateigröße: 21,04 kb
Datum: siehe oben
Auszug des Datei-Inhalts (stark gekürzt, nur Text):

Thawte Server CA1&0$
server-certs*thawte
Western Cape1
Cape Town1
Thawte Consulting cc1(Certification Services Division1
server-certs*thawte.com

mfg Üwchen


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*nun ist schon etwas Zeit ins Land gegangen...*

...seit die obigen Artikel geschrieben sind


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*... nun ist schon etwas Zeit vergangen...*

..seit die obigen Texte geschrieben worden sind.

Ich habe zum ersten Mal einen 0190er Posten auf meiner Rechnung entdeckt. Saubere 59,01 min über die Nummer 0190 834597 für flotte 95 Euro. Die Nummer gehört der BT Ignite GmbH & Co. OHG aus Eschborn, soweit der Check über die RegTP-Seite.

Nun habe ich schön nach einem Dailer gesucht und gleich drei gefunden: 
od-stnd60.exe, od-stnd327.exe und od-stnd364.exe, wobei der 60er der Bösewicht war: Er ist als Datei das letze Mal zu dem Zeitpunkt geändert, zu dem die Einwahl durchgefühert wurde.
Ferner bestätigt mir die Ereignisanzeige, dass sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein Benutzer mit wundersamen Namen per DFÜ über meine Telefonanlage eingewählt hat (leider das Kabel nicht gezogen, da eigentlich DSL-Nutzer ;o( )

Ferner habe ich die ActiveX-Komponente MaConnect gefunden, die nach Internet-Recherche dazu dient, Dialer ohne eine Meldung an den Nutzer herunterzuladen und die teilweise die Möglichkeit haben, eine automatische Einwahl auszulösen. 
Auf welchen Web-Sites ich damals war, kann ich nicht sagen, liegt schon 5 Wochen zurück - nur ein paar cookies sind noch gespeichert

Ich habe bei allen 3 Dailern mit dem RegTP-Tool den Hash-Wert ausgelesen und über die Abfrage bei allen das Ergebnis bekommen, das sie nicht gefunden werden - also nicht registriert sind. 

Nun lese ich immer, nicht registriert ist klasse, weil dann keine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht - so die neue Gesetzeslage!? Ist das so?

Ich sichere jetzt die entsprechenden Dateien, kopiere ganze Verzeichnisse, mache Screenshots bis zum Umfallen, um den Status zu dokumentieren. Reicht das?
Dann Einzugsermächtigung zurück, Schreiben an Netzbetreiber + Nummernbetreiber, parallel Anzeige bei der Polizei mit aufbereitetem Material?

Haufen Arbeit für 100 Euro, aber die mache ich gerne, um nicht irgendwelche ******** mit dieser Maschen noch Geld zu geben. Hat das Chanchen? Oder habe ich was übersehen? Hat einer Erfahrungen mit einer ähnlichen Konstellation?

Bin für jeden Kommentar dankbar!

Dank Euch - Puschel1st


----------



## DiT (16 Oktober 2003)

Ich habe mit diesem Dialer zum Gück nichts zu tun und habe ihn auch nicht. 
Allerdings habe ich in einer Antwort irgendwas von einer Firma in Heppenheim gehört !!!

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Heppenheim an der Bergstrasse und wenn euch das irgendwie weiterhilft, dann schaue ich mir die Geschäftsadresse gerne mal an !


Ich selbst suche noch jemanden, der in der Nähe von Warthausen / Biberach an der Riß wohnt...


P.S.: Wer hat wegen einem Dialer schon mal Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet und kann mir sagen, wie so etwas abläuft und einfach mal einem Laien einen Erfahrungsbericht geben ?


----------



## Fidul (16 Oktober 2003)

DiT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohne in der Nähe von Heppenheim an der Bergstrasse und wenn euch das irgendwie weiterhilft, dann schaue ich mir die Geschäftsadresse gerne mal an !



Ah ja, da wäre es bestimmt interessant zu sehen, was für Firmennamen da so alles auf den Schildern stehen. _Worldlines/Goodlines/..._


----------



## Veruschka (16 Oktober 2003)

*DDialer*

@ Puschel 1st,

MaConnect und od-stnd60.exe kommt mir bekannt vor. Hatte das Vergnügen mit  MaConnect und od-teen35.exe. Dieser DDialer aus Spanien hat die Eigenschaft dass er sich ohne Zutun einwählt.
Die Telekom will für diesen Mist seit Januar ein Entgelt von mir kassieren  
Gerne würde ich mir mal deine Dialer anschauen.
Melde Dich doch bitte an, ich könnte dir dann per PN eine E-Mail Adresse schicken. 

Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*Ja, das wäre mal gut zu wissen...*

....zumal ich gelesen habe, dass die Kripo sich dann doch über bereits aufbearbeitete Daten freut. Ist das so?

puschel1st


----------



## johinos (16 Oktober 2003)

DiT schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wer hat wegen einem Dialer schon mal Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet und kann mir sagen, wie so etwas abläuft und einfach mal einem Laien einen Erfahrungsbericht geben ?



Das wird wohl nicht überall einheitlich gehandhabt. Einwandfreie Beweisführung geht wohl nur, wenn eine Kopie der Festplatte gesichert wird. Es muss bewiesen werden, dass genau ein bestimmter Dialer zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt die Einwahl verursacht hat. 
Nur den Dialer oder das betreffende Verzeichnis sichern reicht nicht.
Manche Dienststellen geben den Rechner nach ein paar Tagen schon zurück, und man kann sich beim Abholen schon zeigen lassen, was für ein Wüterich auf der Festplatte herumtobt - oder man sieht, was man beim Surfen übersehen hat: den Kostenhinweis.


----------



## johinos (16 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Ja, das wäre mal gut zu wissen...*



			
				puschel1st schrieb:
			
		

> ....zumal ich gelesen habe, dass die Kripo sich dann doch über bereits aufbearbeitete Daten freut. Ist das so?
> 
> puschel1st



Wohl, wenn die Daten als Hintergrundinfo aus dem Internet zusammengetragen sind (mit einem anderen Rechner) - wohl weniger, wenn auf der Festplatte herumgefuhrwerkt wurde: da könnten entscheidende Daten verändert worden sein und damit die Beweisführung unmöglich werden. Am besten, Rechner aus lassen, anrufen, fragen wie's beliebt. Nicht schlecht ist es, den Fragebogen der www.polizei-bremen.de ausgefüllt mitzubringen, den nimmt man auch woanders an.


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2003)

@ Raimund

http://www.merkur-online.de/nachrichten/wirtschaft/aktuell/279,212522.html


			
				Münchener Merkur schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Betrugsfall mit 0190-Nummern
> Polizei ermittelt gegen Firma in Florida München - Die *Münchner Polizei* ermittelt gegen Betrüger, die Internet-Nutzer mit so genannten Dialerprogrammen ohne ihr Wissen auf teure 0190-Nummern umleiten. Laut Polizei geht der Betrug von der US-Firma *"Liquid Inc."* mit Sitz in Florida aus. Am Dienstag wurden Firmen *in Hessen und Nordrhein-Westfalen* durchsucht, die die 0190-Nummern vermietet haben. Mit dem Betrug haben sie aber vermutlich nichts zu tun. Ein geschädigter Münchner hatte Anzeige erstattet.
> 
> Die Einwählprogramme seien vor allem auf Erotikseiten versteckt, sagte Jürgen Müller, Leiter der Abteilung für Computerdelikte. Der Dialer lade sich beim Surfen heimlich auf den Computer, beende die Internetverbindung und baue eine neue mit einer teuren 0190-Nummer auf. Von der Session erfährt der Surfer erst mit der Telefonrechnung.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

*Dialer-Teenxxx*

Hallo allerseitz,
Der Dialer 0190-807.... od-teen,ist vermutlich die Fa.Bt-Ignite,München
MfG
Flory

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> DiT schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(ich hab den thread nicht aus der Tiefe geholt...)

worldlines / goodlines /  globallines ?


----------

